# **Butterfly FOTD**



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 5, 2006)

So... this started out as a straight up pink look and then turned into this... I have no idea how it turned out this way, but I think I like it. Reminds me of a butterfly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face: MAC NW20 concealer, Shimpagne MSF

Lips: Chanel Pink Oyster l/g, Lancome Cool Fuschia JT

Eyes: MAC Fuschia pigment, Grape pigment, Gold pigment, Primary Yellow pigment, Violet pigment, Blacktrack fluidliner, MF Lash Perfection


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 5, 2006)

very colorful!!!


----------



## bitsy (Aug 5, 2006)

wow...you are absolutely beautiful. 

the colors are fantastic.

bitsy


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 5, 2006)

that's SOOO pretty ash! i love the pop of yellow :nod:


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 5, 2006)

hmm i like this one


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 5, 2006)

wow! this is beautiful, you are beautiful! I love this look.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 5, 2006)

I love the yellow.


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 5, 2006)

pretty and i love the lips, as always


----------



## KillerV (Aug 5, 2006)

so pretty!


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 5, 2006)

you're so lovely!


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, very nice. Beautiful.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Aug 5, 2006)

So pretty! I love the combination of colors you used!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 5, 2006)

wow... colors colors colors, u look very pretty


----------



## ska_wiking (Aug 5, 2006)

wowwwwwwwww i love the combo and the way you do it! i think i can't do something like that!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nowadays i don't have the way to do a look with lots of colors like this and not to be like a christmas tree :s with lots of lights..xDDD you know


----------



## Bianca (Aug 5, 2006)

It's a beautiful Butterfly!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow! you are beautiful! just beautiful!


----------



## delovely (Aug 5, 2006)

pretty! I love the pop of yellow


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 5, 2006)

oooo I really really love this. It's very pretty!


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 5, 2006)

it really does remind me of a butterfly. pretty


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 6, 2006)

the colors are realy pretty!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you so much everyone


----------



## cupcakekiss (Aug 7, 2006)

Love It!!! it works soooo well on you, really bold yet soo CooL!!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 7, 2006)

Your one eye is very much like my boyfriend's, except his is green and brown. It is beautiful and unique, just like your makeup.


----------



## kattpl (Aug 7, 2006)

so pretty!!

Kath


----------



## xbuttonsx (Aug 8, 2006)

That is so good! I want Grape pigment now :]


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Aug 8, 2006)

That is beautiful, makes your eyes really stand out.


----------



## babylinda (Aug 8, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## ch33tah (Aug 9, 2006)

lovely colours! and i love your freckles. and your spot of brown in your blue eye. we share a similar eye condition. ;]


----------



## kimb (Aug 9, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## Mimi- The Bitty (Aug 16, 2006)

You always do your makeup beautiful this FOTD is the best one you've done so far. The colors are vibrant, and play up to the tone to your face.. They also bring out the color of your eyes..


----------



## meagannn (Aug 16, 2006)

love it!
the little bit of yellow totally makes the look!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 16, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## flpflop23 (Aug 16, 2006)

I LOVE THIS LOOK! I would love to recreate it on myself...
awesome...


----------



## JULIA (Aug 16, 2006)

I was reminded of Easter when I saw those colours! They're so bold and bright and...WOW! Your lips are great!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 16, 2006)

I love the bright bold colors
This looks great


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 16, 2006)

That's very creative and pretty


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 20, 2006)

LOVELY!!! Good job!!!!!


----------



## Colorqueen (Aug 20, 2006)

I enjoy your color combinations SO much.  I have not been on a lot lately, so I miss seeing a lot of them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, I do love this!


----------



## KJam (Aug 20, 2006)

pretty


----------



## parker9 (Aug 22, 2006)

GORGEOUS! These photos should be in a magazine!


----------

